# Knoppix - Gentoo installieren, wie soll das gehen?

## falky

Hi,

Also angeblich soll es ja gehen Gentoo während einer Knoppix-Sitzung zu installieren.

Allerdings scheint mir die Anleitung unter: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml

ein wenig mager zu sein.

z.B. kennt ja Knoppix kein mirrorselect, emerge usw.

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen wie das funktionieren soll  :Surprised: 

Ich bin in der misslichen Lage garkein System zu haben und unter Knoppix die LiveCD brennen geht ja schlecht mit einen Laufwerk und die Methoden dies zu ermöglichen sind mir zu kompliziert.

Von daher wäre ich über eine detailierte Anleitung zum installieren unter Knoppix sehr glücklich. Ich werde noch versuchen mittels Damn Small Linux die LiveCD zu brennen, aber da glaub ich nicht wirklich dran, das ich das schaffe  :Wink: 

Danke und Tschö

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich hab Gentoo bisher NUR von Knoppix aus installiert. mirrorselect kannst du halt nicht benutzen und den ganzen Rest benutzt du ja erst nach dem chroot, und dort hast du ja dein Stagearchiv hinentpackt.

Du musst also nichts beachten, außer dem, was eben in der alternativen Installationsanleitung steht.

ChrisM

----------

## falky

Hmm ok, aber ein wenig hakts noch:

```

knoppix@ttyp1[knoppix]$ sudo passwd root

Enter new UNIX password:

Retype new UNIX password:

passwd: Authentication token manipulation error

knoppix@ttyp1[knoppix]$ su

root@ttyp1[knoppix]# usermod -d /root -m root

usermod: Kann Kennwortdatei nicht sperren

root@ttyp1[knoppix]#

```

----------

## Gekko

Im Knoppix gibts irgendwo eine Rootshell als Menüpunkt. Die ruftst Du auf und gibtst dort passwd ein, zum Passwort ändern. Dass ist bei Knoppix automatisch verschlüsselt.

LG, Gekko

----------

## schmutzfinger

Im knoppix bist du auf den tty's schon überall als root angemeldet. Das passwort wird beim boot zufällig gesetzt. Einfach Strg+Alt+F2 dann "passwd" und dann mit Strg+Alt+F5 wieder zu X oder einfach dort die install machen.

----------

## benjamin200

Guten morgen,

also ich habe ebenfalls schon aus Knoppix raus installiert. Zu dem Root Passwort kann ich sagen, das ein einfaches

```

# su

#

```

ohne Passwortabfrage sofort in den Root Modus geht. Mounten und Unmounten ist dann möglich. Ich habs mit Knoppix Version 3.3 gemacht. Sollte aber bei neueren Versionen auch funktionieren.

Zum Thema mirrorselect:

Einfach erst chrooten und dann bevor es mit "emerge system" weitergeht ein mirrroselect ausführen. Wenn das nicht geht, ist es nicht installiert /emerged. Lösung:

```

# emerge mirrorselect

```

----------

## chrisso

hmmm also mir sind die Vorteile einer solchen Installation noch nicht recht klar...

mal hier  welche, die mir einfallen,vielleicht kann die ja jmd mal ergänzen   :Very Happy: 

1. bessere Hardwareerkennung (Internetzugang, etc ..)

2. man hat nen richtigen Browser um das Handbuch zu lesen, dh das schöne links2 bleibt einem erspart

3. das man sich während der Installation mit spielen ablenken kann, ist doch eher schlecht, da ja die rechenzeit zum kompilieren gebraucht wird ??

grüße

chrisso

----------

## zocker

 *chrisso wrote:*   

> 1. bessere Hardwareerkennung (Internetzugang, etc ..)
> 
> 2. man hat nen richtigen Browser um das Handbuch zu lesen, dh das schöne links2 bleibt einem erspart
> 
> 3. das man sich während der Installation mit spielen ablenken kann, ist doch eher schlecht, da ja die rechenzeit zum kompilieren gebraucht wird ??

 

1.: Ja.

2.: Ja.

3.: Kannst ja spielen, während Portage was ausm Netz lädt. Ausserdem gibts ja noch die Spiele, die nicht viel CPU brauchen.  :Wink: 

----------

## hug0

 *chrisso wrote:*   

> hmmm also mir sind die Vorteile einer solchen Installation noch nicht recht klar...

 

naja, die die du aufgelistet hast, sprechen doch schon für sich, oder!?

ok, der dritte ist nicht sooooo wichtig, aber sieh es doch so:

5 stunden kompilieren und zuschauen oder 6 stunden kompilieren und dabei spass haben.

die angaben sind natürlich nur aus der luft gegriffen! (und ich habe noch nie wärend einer installation gespielt, aber egal  :Wink: )

----------

## mat74

Oder du chrootest direkt aus einem anderen Linux-System, so habe ich es gemacht.

----------

## Garwin

nicht zu vergessen, es ist einfach bequemer.

man macht sich meist nicht erst mit tastaturlayouts usw. rum.

einfach knoppix anwerfen und wohl fühlen, während die installation läuft.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

Knoppix ist in der Tat besser, auch wegen der Hardware-Erkennung. Netzwerk geht vollautomatisch (zumindest bei einem DHCP-Server und Router), auch WLAN sollte gut funktionieren. Man hat einen grafischen Browser (bzw. sogar die Auswahl zwischen Mozilla und Konqueror) und eine schöne grafische Terminalemulation. Sogar Sachen wie Fernsehgucken (über TV-Karte) oder ähnliches sollte kein Problem sein.

Und als Spiel ist Frozen Bubble gut geeignet, das begnügt sich mit einem kleinen Bruchteil der CPU-Zeit, der die Ablenkung allemal wert ist.

ChrisM

----------

